# Need help iding these parts



## lbirney (4 mo ago)

I think these are revolver parts


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Some look like hey are and some may not be for revolvers. Definitely have a cylinder crane and ejector rod. Maybe a cylinder stop. Some other odds and ends that look more like they Belong in a semi-auto.


----------

